# Si ve que una mujer usa el ascensor.... suba por las escaleras



## Feriri88 (16 Ene 2022)

Supongo que el subnormal de nachete ama la sociedad saudí donde los hombres viven separados de las mujeres que no son de su familia para salvar la pureza de tan bellas flores

La sociedad saudí debe ser su modelo social 

Donde hasta las colas para compras se dividen en hombres y mujeres.
Hasta hay universidades femeninas









Guía para hombres: acciones para conseguir una sociedad en la que las mujeres vivan sin miedo


No des por hecho que no das miedo. Tú también puedes ser percibido como una amenaza. Analiza el contexto y ponte en el lugar de las mujeres




www.google.com








Los maricas tenemos también que jodernos a usar las escaleras o esperar a que pasen tan bellas flores o tenemos bula.
Nos pueden ponernos campana como a las vacas


A mi una tía me pone lo mismo que una farola de la Madrid Coruña


Si en una consulta de un dentista hay 3 mujeres ocupando todos los espacios de la sala de espera que debemos hacer?
Irnos y poder la vez?


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Supongo que el subnormal de nachete ama la sociedad saudí dondw los hombres viven separados de las mujeres que no son de su familia para salvar la pureza de tan bellas flores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Eres gay? ¿Y al resto qué nos importa? Búscate una vida.


----------



## John Connor (16 Ene 2022)

Joder había leído que si una mujer rusa usa el ascensor.


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> ¿Eres gay? ¿Y al resto qué nos importa? Búscate una vida.





Porque me como las leyes antihombre de igual forma sin haber visto un coño en mi vida (nací por cesarea)


----------



## olympus1 (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Supongo que el subnormal de nachete ama la sociedad saudí dondw los hombres viven separados de las mujeres que no son de su familia para salvar la pureza de tan bellas flores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con ese cacao que llevas en la cabeza mal te veo.


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Ene 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Joder había leído que si una mujer rusa usa el ascensor.





Ahí si
Podría ser espía de Putin


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Ene 2022)

Entonces mejor no contratar mujeres y fin del problema


Menos en la sexta


Ahí es al revés


Jefe feo y gordo, Ferreras, rodeado de tías buenas

Eso es feminista y aliade


----------



## Sure Not (16 Ene 2022)

A mi me dan miedo los tigres de Bengala, si me encontrara uno en el ascensor, subiria las escaleras andando.

Ademas no se supone que el feminacismo odia al hombre caballeroso? pues que se jodan y suban andando.


----------



## Energia libre (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Entonces mejor no contratar mujeres y fin del problema
> 
> 
> Menos en la sexta
> ...



Mejor no contratar hombres, que dicho de paso es lo que estan haciendo.


----------



## Madafaca (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Los maricas tenemos también que jodernos a usar las escaleras o esperar a que pasen tan bellas flores o tenemos bula.
> Nos pueden ponernos campana como a las vacas



Hay que subir solos. Puedes tener la mala suerte de subir al ascensor con un hombre que se identifica como mujer, con una mujer que se identifica como hombre, con un hombre que se identifica como hombre y le gustan las mujeres pero le gusta transvestirse, o con mil casos complicados más, y tal como están las cosas los gays comunes y corrientes acabais en el talego, sobre todo si sois blancos y pagais impuestos.


----------



## patroclus (16 Ene 2022)

Pero no somos iguales?


----------



## AssGaper (16 Ene 2022)

Que suban ellas por las escaleras y nosotros por el ascensor, que coño.


----------



## Elmachacante (16 Ene 2022)

Si, si, pero como en España no se vive en ningún sitio 





















































JAJAJA JAJAJAJA JAJAJAJA


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Ene 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Joder había leído que si una mujer rusa usa el ascensor.



Hay que mirar a que piso va, para saber cual es el vecino que ha contratado el servicio.


----------



## [_+-+_] (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Supongo que el subnormal de nachete ama la sociedad saudí donde los hombres viven separados de las mujeres que no son de su familia para salvar la pureza de tan bellas flores
> 
> La sociedad saudí debe ser su modelo social
> 
> ...




Hostia, la asociacion "Masculinidades Beta" recomienda...jajajajajajajaj


----------



## fluffy (16 Ene 2022)

Pero esto parece un paso más, o al menos diferente.
No se trata de evitar el ascensor por miedo a una denuncia de la mujer, sino por "respetar" que ella pueda sentirse incómoda o tener miedo. 
Vamos, lamentable es poco.


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Ene 2022)

[_+-+_] dijo:


> Hostia, la asociacion "Masculinidades Beta" recomienda...jajajajajajajaj






https://twitter.com/masculinidadesb


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Ene 2022)

La guía
La misma pero para gitanos




https://tresubresdobles.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/Du889_cXgAAqDxU.jpg


----------



## Busher (16 Ene 2022)

La trol-manginada esa es de hace años ya y creo que los de la asociacion esa de las masculinidades beta ya se han hecho trans, se han suicidado o estan en prision por intentar matar a alguna mujer.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (16 Ene 2022)

[_+-+_] dijo:


> Hostia, la asociacion "Masculinidades Beta" recomienda...jajajajajajajaj



Tengo como la sensación de que el artículo va con ironía y se la han colado a eldiario.es

Pero es todo tan absurdo que ya no sé ni qué pensar.


----------



## iaGulin (16 Ene 2022)

https://twitter.com/masculinidadesb



De coña.


----------



## Busher (16 Ene 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Tengo como la sensación de que el artículo va con ironía y se la han colado a eldiario.es
> 
> Pero es todo tan absurdo que ya no sé ni qué pensar.



Es un poco como lo de las charos secuestradoras de niños de "infancia libre", pero al reves.


----------



## Busher (16 Ene 2022)

iaGulin dijo:


> https://twitter.com/masculinidadesb
> 
> 
> 
> De coña.



Husmeando en ese estercolero intelectual he encontrado esta puta joya... debatamos...









Teletrabajo en pandemia: el riesgo de devolver a las mujeres al hogar


Cuidado con el teletrabajo. La pandemia ha fomentado el trabajo a distancia, una herramienta que ha permitido salvaguardar la salud de los ciudadanos, pero que ha obligado a muchas mujeres a tener que hacer malabares para sacar adelante sus responsabilidades profesionales al mismo tiempo que...




www.epe.es





Yo ya debato despues, cuando se me pase el dolor de barriga de tanto reirme.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> ¿Eres gay? ¿Y al resto qué nos importa? Búscate una vida.



Es un multi del paleto @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha.


----------



## Shudra (16 Ene 2022)

Están consiguiendo que deteste a las mujeres.


----------



## Gamelin (16 Ene 2022)

Menudo montón de mierda


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (16 Ene 2022)

Todas funcivagas


----------



## wingardian leviosa (16 Ene 2022)

Es algo que ya hacía antes de que me lo dijera una noticia. 

Ni subo solo en el ascensor con una mujer, ni me quedo solo con ella en un despacho o sala de reuniones con la puerta cerrada, ni dejo que me acompañen en coche a casa cuando está lloviendo, ni voy a tomar café con una compañera ni nada similar.


----------



## el segador (16 Ene 2022)

Yo vivo al límite y subo con una mujer sola en el ascensor.


----------



## torque_200bc (16 Ene 2022)

Tienen que hacer un artículo hermano con consejos para las mujeres que no quieren que los hombres las perciban como a unas putas. Acciones por una sociedad en la que los hombres vivan sin desprecio.


----------



## carlosjpc (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Porque me como las leyes antihombre de igual forma sin haber visto un coño en mi vida (nací por cesarea)



hay que estudiar esto, a ver si los gays son nacidos todos por cesarea y por no haber recibido ese primer estimulo al nacer de oler un coño se han quedado así. Espero que el perro nos lo aclare.


----------



## The near is end (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Porque me como las leyes antihombre de igual forma sin haber visto un coño en mi vida (nací por cesarea)



jajaja Como que no has visto un tete?? no has visto peliculas, el x videos, fotos?? Pregunto medio en serio


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Ene 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Es un multi del paleto @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha.




Soy único 
Y posiblemente el único del todo el puto foro que tenga en su nick su nombre de pila

Fernando


De frente


----------



## The near is end (16 Ene 2022)

Sure Not dijo:


> A mi me dan miedo los tigres de Bengala, si me encontrara uno en el ascensor, subiria las escaleras andando.
> 
> Ademas no se supone que el feminacismo odia al hombre caballeroso? pues que se jodan y suban andando.



Esto es lo que le hace un hombre a un tigre de Bengala cuando le ocupa un sitio en el ascensor, mindundis.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Soy único
> Y posiblemente el único del todo el puto foro que tenga en su nick su nombre de pila
> 
> Fernando
> ...



Pues el menda dijo que eras un multi suyo, así que poneos de acuerdo, por favor.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (16 Ene 2022)

El artículo es de coña joder, no lo pilláis...solo así puede existir ESTA MIERDA:



> Desde la asociación Masculinidades Beta (MMβ),



Ostras, que es de verdad...

Mi consejo: haz vida normal y grabadora de audio siempre conectada cuando se interaccione con un tercero, ya sea hombre, mujer, vegetal o mierda socialcomunista.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (16 Ene 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Mi consejo: haz vida normal y grabadora de audio siempre conectada cuando se interaccione con un tercero, ya sea hombre, mujer, vegetal o mierda socialcomunista.



Facha con el culo en llamas.


----------



## Cimbrel (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Supongo que el subnormal de nachete ama la sociedad saudí donde los hombres viven separados de las mujeres que no son de su familia para salvar la pureza de tan bellas flores
> 
> La sociedad saudí debe ser su modelo social
> 
> ...



Eso es sencillamente MENTIRA.

En Arabia las colas son únicas. El velo NO ES OBLIGATORIO y puedes subir a un ascensor con una mujer desconocida. Siempre guardando las formas y el respeto, como debe ser. Las mujeres conducen, fuman y salen solas por ahí, de noche inclusive.

Sabes lo que no hay? Ladrones ni chusma por doquier. Hay ÓRDEN Y LEY.


Habláis sin saber.


----------



## randomizer (16 Ene 2022)

No, no, no, no...

Si te dan miedo los hombres (?) y ves a uno coger el ascensor, sube por las escaleras TÚ.

Y búscate una psicóloga.


----------



## JOF (16 Ene 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Eso es sencillamente MENTIRA.
> 
> En Arabia las colas son únicas. El velo NO ES OBLIGATORIO y puedes subir a un ascensor con una mujer desconocida. Siempre guardando las formas y el respeto, como debe ser. Las mujeres conducen, fuman y salen solas por ahí, de noche inclusive.
> 
> ...



Pues sé de un caso de primera mano (unos primos) donde uno se ha ido a Dubai por temas de trabajo y su hermana al visitarlo se encontró con la sorpresa de que no podía dormir en su misma habitación. Tu me dirás.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (16 Ene 2022)

Casi un año sin meter mi polla en una vagina. Superadlo, hijos de podeguarra.


----------



## Cimbrel (16 Ene 2022)

JOF dijo:


> Pues sé de un caso de primera mano (unos primos) donde uno se ha ido a Dubai por temas de trabajo y su hermana al visitarlo se encontró con la sorpresa de que no podía dormir en su misma habitación. Tu me dirás.



No conozco las particularidades de cada caso, lo que sí se es que en KSA dentro de tu casa HACES LO QUE QUIERAS. Otra cosa es que vayas a un hotel y haya ciertas normas. De todas formas Dubai es un Emirato. Arabia Saudí es otro mundo. Totalmente desconocido para los de fuera, pero sorprendentemente occidental en millones de aspectos. No comen ninyos.


----------



## Mabuse (16 Ene 2022)

Si las miras, porque las miras, si las ignoras por ignorarlas. Se vayan al peo estos hijos de puta.


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Ene 2022)

JOF dijo:


> Pues sé de un caso de primera mano (unos primos) donde uno se ha ido a Dubai por temas de trabajo y su hermana al visitarlo se encontró con la sorpresa de que no podía dormir en su misma habitación. Tu me dirás.





Y Dubai es la ciudad más abierta de esa zona. Las Vegas de Arabia. Lugar de pecado para el conservadurismo arabe


----------



## Sure Not (16 Ene 2022)

*Si un betazo como este les da miedo en el ascensor...*






*
No quiero ni pensar que puede pasar si se encuentran a uno un poco desarreglao.*







*Al final hasta con 14 años vas a tener que cuidar las pintas, no vaya a ser que les des miedo.





*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Supongo que el subnormal de nachete ama la sociedad saudí donde los hombres viven separados de las mujeres que no son de su familia para salvar la pureza de tan bellas flores
> 
> La sociedad saudí debe ser su modelo social
> 
> ...



Es un panfleto machista, que asumen que las mujeres son muy débiles mentalmente…


----------



## Ancient Warrior (16 Ene 2022)

Ni de coña ...subo con ella y death metal a tope de volumen en los cascos ...para que se entere que esto no es un juego ...un falso movimiento y ....


----------



## alexforum (16 Ene 2022)

Los que vivan en áticos/últimas plantas se van a poner mazados


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Los maricas tenemos también que jodernos a usar las escaleras o esperar a que pasen tan bellas flores o tenemos bula. A mi una tía me pone lo mismo que una farola de la Madrid Coruña



Os matan de diversas formas, me temo. Y lo peor es que es SOLO a los gays. Las lesbianas se van de rositas.



Feriri88 dijo:


> Si en una consulta de un dentista hay 3 mujeres ocupando todos los espacios de la sala de espera que debemos hacer?



Las mujeres tienen sus doctoras y hospitales. Por eso tienen sus propias universidades: las mujeres que estudian determinadas profesiones sólo atienden a mujeres.

Las sociedades que aún viven en estamentos medievales, al igual que algunas tribus, siguen funcionando por segregación sexual. Los hombres tienen su universo y las mujeres el suyo.


----------



## alas97 (16 Ene 2022)

lo siento, que se vaya ella por las escaleras.


----------



## fenderman (16 Ene 2022)

No hombre no, el titular es este:

*"Me da reparo subir al ascensor con una mujer por si me busca las vueltas"*











"Me da reparo subir al ascensor con una mujer por si me busca las vueltas"


Asegura que le da reparo entrar en un ascensor por si hay una chica con ganas de buscarte las vueltas y al salir del mismo grita que la han intentado agredir




www.elconfidencial.com






Si cuando llegas la mujer ya está esperando el ascensor, te esperas que lo coja sola y subes tu solo despues.

Si estás esperando al ascensor y llega una mujer detrás, que coja ella la escaleras o espere su turno, a la cola que está sola.


----------



## Chatarrero (16 Ene 2022)

Pero eso es para proteger al hombre.


----------



## Macabrón (16 Ene 2022)

ElDiario.es es un panfleto feminazi de ultraizmierda de lo más fanático y radical. Ni para limpiarse el culo. He leído artículos que de verdad dan ASCO (por ejemplo el de "Futbolistas cuyo único logro es agredir sexualmente a una adolescente", linchando a los tres pobre diablos INOCENTES de la Arandina, firmado por la víbora esa de Violeta Assiego).


----------



## carlosjpc (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Mccybero (16 Ene 2022)

Cada vez tengo màs claro que todos estos artìculos vienen impuesto desde muy arriba.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (16 Ene 2022)

Analicemos las propuestas:

*1) Habla con amigas y con mujeres de tu familia sobre sus experiencias de acoso, miedo e intimidación. Es el primer paso para ponerte en su lugar, es decir, para empatizar.*

Que alguien me explique como empatizar con ellas, si para ellas el mero hecho de mi género es un problema.

*2) Asume que, en determinados contextos, la mera presencia de un hombre ya puede ser percibida como una amenaza. ¿En qué contextos? En muchos. En una calle solitaria, en mitad del campo, en un ascensor, en una consulta médica, en una visita a domicilio. En general, en cualquier situación que suponga quedarse a solas con una mujer, aunque sea en un espacio público.*

Mi respuesta al punto 1 se confirma. Asumo que ellas asumen que mi género es una amenaza en cualquier situación.

*3) En cualquier situación de soledad junto a una mujer desconocida evita comunicar...Es obvio que estas palabras tendrán el efecto contrario. Simplemente, no te dirijas a ella.*

"Ignorar a las mujeres". Ok. Anotado.

*4) Si en tu camino te toca andar detrás de una mujer que va sola en una calle o área aislada, cámbiate de acera...se trata de que no camines detrás de una mujer, ni cerca de ella.*

"Alejarme de las mujeres". Ok. Anotado.

*5) Si vas en grupo con otros hombres caminando detrás de una mujer que va sola en una calle o área aislada, deteneos y esperad hasta que se aleje y la perdáis de vista. Además, evita los gritos y los cánticos de cualquier tipo.*

"Invisibilizar a las mujeres". Ok. Anotado.

*6) Si conoces a la chica, no des por sentado que se sentirá más segura si va contigo, en caso de que hagáis un recorrido similar, pregúntale si quiere que la acompañes.*

Pero ésto va en contra de todos los puntos anteriores. Si le pregunto que si quiere que le acompañe me tengo que acercar a ella, hablar con ella, etc...no. Lo mejor es ignorar, alejarme, e invisibilizarla.

*7) El ascensor. ...opta con naturalidad por la escalera (como si lo hicieses habitualmente) o deja que suba ella sola primero.*

Si voy yo por las escaleras, ¿no creerá que voy a esperarle para violarla? ¿No sería mas seguro que ella vaya por las escaleras y yo por el ascensor? Así yo llego antes a donde tenga que ir y me aparto de su mundo, ¿verdad?

*8) En un vagón de tren o metro vacíos, en un andén o en una estación vacíos, sitúate lo más lejos posible de ella. Si os toca bajaros en el mismo sitio, quédate en el andén durante unos minutos, hasta que ella se haya ido.*

Si me quedo en el andén ella podría pensar que voy a violarla. Lo mejor sería que, si ella nos vé, se vaya a otro sitio, ¿verdad?

*9) El ocio, salir de fiesta, ligar. Los hombres tenemos que plantearnos ante todo “no molestar”.*

"Irse de putas". Ok, anotado.

*10) El cortejo, el rechazo. Además de la mirada cosificadora que ya hemos comentado, otra actitud masculina que genera miedo es el no saber aceptar un ‘no’ por respuesta.*

Ignorar, alejarme, invisibilizarla. Ok.

*11) Si ves que un hombre está molestando a una mujer...intervenir.*

¿Y si es su novio? ¿Y si ella tiene miedo de mi? No, no es buen consejo. Lo mejor es alejarme y llamar a la policía.

*12) Grupos de Whatsapp. “Los hombres feministas debemos incomodar a nuestros pares”*

"No permitir a mujeres en nuestros grupos de Whatsapp. Ok, anotado.

*En resumen y con independencia del contexto: piensa si en la situación en la que estás puedes ser percibido como una amenaza y, en caso afirmativo, haz que esa situación no se prolongue. Y otra cosa: suscita este debate entre tus amigos y en tu entorno laboral.*

Pues hago honor a mi nombre: Soy FEMINISTO de la cabeza a los pies. Como soy una amenaza, llevo mas de 20 años sin tener ningún tipo de relación afectiva con una ESPAÑOLA mas allá del MFH. En el curro las ignoro, o me hago el tonto, y desde luego no comparto nada con ellas. Si me preguntan cualquier cosa yo no se nada, y si por la noche veo algo raro me las piro.

¡Aprended de mi, machirulos de mierda! Os perdonaré si os volveis feministas como yo.

EDITO: Me refiero en exclusiva a Españolas, que son las victimas mas victimas.


----------



## nuvole (16 Ene 2022)

Katana en mano.


----------



## vinavil (16 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> ¿Eres gay? ¿Y al resto qué nos importa? Búscate una vida.







Es el Daffyd del floro.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (16 Ene 2022)

Eso para blanquitos...
Mientras...


----------



## lacuentaatras (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Porque me como las leyes antihombre de igual forma sin haber visto un coño en mi vida (nací por cesarea)



Como buen marica no te enteras de nada...lo tuyo es vivir mirandote en el espejo....y mostrarte..gay..

Porque vives en el pais con mas leyes anti hombre..y criticas a una sociedad donde losvderechos de los hombres son todos..


Tontaco


----------



## Playero (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Supongo que el subnormal de nachete ama la sociedad saudí donde los hombres viven separados de las mujeres que no son de su familia para salvar la pureza de tan bellas flores
> 
> La sociedad saudí debe ser su modelo social
> 
> ...



Usar las escaleras para tener buena salud no es mala idea.


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Supongo que el subnormal de nachete ama la sociedad saudí donde los hombres viven separados de las mujeres que no son de su familia para salvar la pureza de tan bellas flores
> 
> La sociedad saudí debe ser su modelo social
> 
> ...



menudo pestazo a envidia


----------



## Serakenaton (16 Ene 2022)

NO entendí muy bien. El problema lo tenéis con las tías o con le ascensor?


----------



## Joaquim (16 Ene 2022)

Jo, jo, jo, las que se van a terminar rebelando contra esto serán las propias mujeres, sin la atención masculina y los betas babosos, pierden sus privilegios sociales.... entonces si que disfrutarán de la "Igualdad".


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Ene 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Jo, jo, jo, las que se van a terminar rebelando contra esto serán las propias mujeres, sin la atención masculina y los betas babosos, pierden sus privilegios sociales.... entonces si que disfrutarán de la "Igualdad".





2 horas arreglandose y andamiadas para que ningun tio la diga nada, ni las miren


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Ene 2022)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> Como buen marica no te enteras de nada...lo tuyo es vivir mirandote en el espejo....y mostrarte..gay..
> 
> Porque vives en el pais con mas leyes anti hombre..y criticas a una sociedad donde losvderechos de los hombres son todos..
> 
> ...




Que derechos?

Conocí a un chico saudí que era fan de lanque se avecina y le tiraba ficha hasta la de secretaria que tenía 58 años


Venía de una ciudad cercana a Yemen. Arabia profunda.

Allí no pueden relacionarse con mujeres fuera de su familia. A los 25 te acaban arreglando el matrimonio


Es curioso. Con los matrimonios arreglados solo se las pone a ellas de víctimas

Pobre Isabel II casada con su primo gay
Coño. Y pobre primo gay casado con una gorda ceporra

Cuantos saudíes estarán casados a disgusto con alguna prima espantajo 

Si. El velo también en casa guapa


----------



## Joaquim (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> 2 horas arreglandose y andamiadas para que ningun tio la diga nada, ni las miren



Cuando se les pinche una rueda del coche, ningún hombre va a parar a ayudarlas, para que se sientan seguras y no tengan miedo!! 

Ah, y chicas, recordad, a partir de ahora, a coger dinerito para salir de fiesta, que nadie os va a invitar, y las entradas a las discotecas tendreis que empezar a pagar!!


----------



## Gentilischi (16 Ene 2022)

Conocí a un *profesor universitario* que adoptó la siguiente política:

En caso de que alguna *alumna* acudiera a su *despacho* con cita concertada o para *revisar un examen*, la *puerta SIEMPRE abierta*. En la *habitación de al lado* se encontraría su *compañera* de departamento. Adicionalmente grababa toda conversación mantenida. 

Acojonado con el tema del #*metoo*. 

Otro caso, el de un *doctor* amigo de la familia. 

Cade vez que tiene que soemeter a una mujer siendo necesario un *desnudo*, por mínimo que fuere... Puerta* abierta* y con testigo de la *enfermera*. 

Recuerdo un hilo de @AYN RANDiano2 en el que recomendaba llevar una *bodycam*. 

Yo no llego a tanto, pero sí que grabo encontronazos con la *policía* por muy míseros que sean o *incluso llamadas de móvil. *


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (16 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Porque me como las leyes antihombre de igual forma sin haber visto un coño en mi vida (nací por cesarea)



¿Nos hacemos unas pajillas?


----------



## sepultada en guano (16 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> Yo vivo al límite y subo con una mujer sola en el ascensor.



Pero no aprietes ningún botón.


----------



## Blas el Empalador (16 Ene 2022)

Si la que está esperando el ascensor tiene el pelo morado o verde ya te digo que subo por las escaleras. Aunque sean diez pisos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Ene 2022)

carlosjpc dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 908258



¿Eso va en serio? Si no es montaje, ya está tardando el Secretariado Gitano en denunciar.


----------



## carlosjpc (16 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> ¿Eso va en serio? Si no es montaje, ya está tardando el Secretariado Gitano en denunciar.



es un articulo real publicado en el que se ha sustituido "hombres" por "gitanos" y "mujeres" por "payas" para entender el desproposito.


----------



## Dmtry (16 Ene 2022)

Esa mujer debería saber que, lo que ella vea no tiene porqué ser, quién le dice que yo no soy una mujer en el cuerpo de un hombre. Jaque mate.


----------



## Gotthard (16 Ene 2022)

Tenemos desde hace años un problema de socialización infantil brutal. 

Todos los nacidos a partir de los ultimos 80 han tenido una vida de consolas, salones, telefonos y cero exposición a los "peligros". Niñas y niños ultramimados y reyes de sus casas que viven acojonados en un mundo real que no son capaces de entender.

En mi puta vida me han venido tias de mi edad a contarme que tienen miedo de "*los hombres *TM". Conociendolas, mas bien el miedo va en sentido contrario.

Será porque estas hoy mujeres cuarentonas y casi cincuentonas, se criaron en lo mas duro de las plazas de barrio de los 70 y 80, donde jugar al escondite o a polis y ladrones se saldaba con heridas y raspaduras en las rodillas y codo, donde tenias que pelear por que una pandilla de niñas te aceptara y donde era mejor esconder tu bocadillo de foiegras La Piara para que la chunga de la otra pandilla no te lo quitara. Donde si a dos les gustaba pedrito, a la que se enteraban, las dos acababan dandose de ostias y llegando a casa con las trenzas medio arrancadas. Niñas que veian a sus hermanas mayores quedandode preñadas de un novio heroinomano que se esfumaba y les caia un hermano pequeño al que tenian que ayudar a lavar, dar de comer, acostarlo. Unas niñas que ya andaban aburridas de ver a viejos verdes a la salida del instituto y que iban acostumbradas a ir en manada y vacilar de tu a tu a las manadas de chicos de su edad.

Hoy tenemos niñas que quieren vivir en su mundo de fantasia de Instagram y Tik Tok y acaban sin remedio en la realidad de OnlyFans, y que para justificar su triste existencia se aferran a una consignas politicas de baratillo que se llama feminismo.

Y lo peor es que niños mucho mas tarados que ellas se convierten en aliaditos, como el desustanciao que escribe el articulo que si espera follar escribiendo esas mierdas, lo tiene claro, porque la mujer por instinto huye de la gente con personalidades debiles y sumisas como luce por los cuatro costados.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Tenemos desde hace años un problema de socialización infantil brutal.
> 
> Todos los nacidos a partir de los ultimos 80 han tenido una vida de consolas, salones, telefonos y cero exposición a los "peligros". Niñas y niños ultramimados y reyes de sus casas que viven acojonados en un mundo real que no son capaces de entender.
> 
> ...



Ya van un par de mensajes tuyos que me guardo en marcadores.


----------



## Hrodrich (16 Ene 2022)

Basado. Los ascensores son pa geys, taluec.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (16 Ene 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Eso para blanquitos...
> Mientras...



Cerrar a las bravas un colegio concertado para chicas queda muy poco demócrata.
Pero si mueves unas piezas para que los propios padres se lleven a sus hijas a otro....


----------



## REDDY (16 Ene 2022)

Yo una vez estaba esperando al ascensor, de repente oigo que alguien entra en el portal tras de mí. 
Era una chorti en la flor de la vida y en su pico máximo de belleza.
Se abre el ascensor, yo entro.
Pero ella se queda parada, y no entra conmigo.
Cruzamos miradas un instante.
No hizo falta nada más, ni gaste energías en preguntarle si quería subir conmigo, estaba claro que por algún motivo le intimidaba compartir espacio conmigo. 

Supongo que será la propaganda feminista, que si los hombres somos todos potenciales violadores, que si no es prudente quedarse con un hombre a solas blablabla...


----------



## furia porcina (17 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Supongo que el subnormal de nachete ama la sociedad saudí donde los hombres viven separados de las mujeres que no son de su familia para salvar la pureza de tan bellas flores
> 
> La sociedad saudí debe ser su modelo social
> 
> ...



Cuando yo tengo miedo de algo, procuro evitarlo. Así que en este caso supongo que será la mujer la que tendrá que subir por la escalera.


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ene 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ya van un par de mensajes tuyos que me guardo en marcadores.



Pues un honor, estimado conflorero.


----------



## Gotthard (17 Ene 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Eso para blanquitos...
> Mientras...



Pero esos son musulmanes, hay que respetar sus costumbres y ponerles bien a tiro unas sartencitas para que se consuelen de haber abandonado su idilico pais para venir a este nuestro antro de racismo.

Eso si, le alabo a la Colau lo de poner el centro en medio de un barrio de lo mas pijonacionalista de BCN un feudo de gente bien de CiU, todo lleno de chaletazos de nazindepes de derechas de familias que se enriquecieron gracias a Franco y a la mano de obra andaluza y extremeña y que sus hijos que no han dado un palo al agua y les ha caido la herencia de papa ahora dicen que inmigrantes marroquies si, españoles xarnegos no... pues toma ¿30?¿40 tazas?. Va a havrir jrande, pero de verdad.







Y no solo el Canigó, aquello esta petado con los coles mas elitistas de BCN: la Salle, el Decroly, el Montessori....


----------



## El Diente de Echenique (17 Ene 2022)

A mi me encantaria vivir segregado de las mujeres la verdad. Solo con los miembros de mi familia como en Arabia Saudí. Sería un lujo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (17 Ene 2022)

León de la Riva, alcalde de Valladolid: “Una chica se mete contigo en el ascensor y puede gritar que le has intentado agredir”


León de la Riva, alcalde de Valladolid, ha asegurado que “si hay una chica con ganas de buscarte las vueltas, ésta podría encontrar la forma para hacer quedar a la otra persona como un agresor". El alcalde también ha señalado que “una mujer sola tiene que cuidar por dónde va”, pues no debería...




www.lasexta.com


----------



## ashe (17 Ene 2022)

Digno de una granja de George Orwell, en este caso con el postureo y el cinismo por banda


----------



## Lain Coubert (17 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Porque me como las leyes antihombre de igual forma sin haber visto un coño en mi vida (nací por cesarea)



Jajajaj, grande Feriri88, aquí tienes un fan! (no homo). Muy harto de toda esta patraña antihombre.


----------



## cortoplacista (17 Ene 2022)

Documentadlo todo con piel de cordero.


----------



## vanderwilde (17 Ene 2022)

Yo respeto la opinión de todo el mundo, pero quítale a los hombres las hembras, verás la que se lía. Que la vida ha cambiado mucho y me las han echado a perder, ni discutirlo.

En nuestra naturaleza llevamos la atracción por el sexo opuesto. Es que el que no lo sienta, algo raro hay, y no me refiero a la homosexualidad, lesbianas ni nada de eso.

Qué no en el ascensor? Un puntazo le pegó ahí como la tía esté potable. Están deseando de encontrar un macho dominante, por eso tratan a los carapadres-empujacarritos-mandarinas como a una mierda, y más, no los quieren para nada. Hasta mi mujer lo dice: Para que quieren un "hombre" así? Para maltratarlos porque no los quieren, así de claro. El que han podido pillar para salir del paso. El día que se le cruce un macho de verdad, llega el carapadre al calabozo, eso para empezar.

Una mujer es incapaz de denunciar a un hombre, ojo, no me refiero a un verdadero maltratador, que a esos sí que hay que darles fuerte, sino a un HOMBRE. Es más, se hacen sumisas. Así como las veis, bordes, echadas para adelante, etc... Se quedan más suaves que un guante. Lo último que quieren es perderlo.

El hombre como Dios manda tiene que estar en su sitio sin moverse, no flaquear ante ningún coño. Con las mujeres tienes que ser cerrado de cabeza, porque como le entres al juego en su terreno, malo.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (17 Ene 2022)

Joder con los mandamientos esos, ni que fuesen caniches asustadizos. Menos mal que se están empoderando, si no ....


----------



## AEM (17 Ene 2022)

la lógica dice que si tú tienes miedo eres tú mismo que debes modificar tu comportamiento no los demás porque sino llegamos al absurdo de que p.ej. alguien que tiene miedo irracional a los chinos pretenda que éstos se aparten por la calle al cruzarse con él. 

Es absurdo, pero parece que hoy en día lo absurdo es lo normal


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (17 Ene 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> ¿Eres gay? ¿Y al resto qué nos importa? Búscate una vida.



Como medio foro


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (17 Ene 2022)

Esa mierda la escribe el hijo de Forges


----------



## Mr. Satan (17 Ene 2022)

muy recomendables todos estos consejos escritos por bolleras de chiringuito....
Acabaran consiguiendo que no se contrate ni a una sola mujer para evita problemas, como ya ocurre en Israel o EEUU


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Ene 2022)

Los maricas siempre buscando llamar la atención.


----------



## Switch_46 (17 Ene 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Supongo que el subnormal de nachete ama la sociedad saudí donde los hombres viven separados de las mujeres que no son de su familia para salvar la pureza de tan bellas flores
> 
> La sociedad saudí debe ser su modelo social
> 
> ...



Pero esta mierda va en serio? Dios, vaya con el puto juntaletras. Y ya los comentarios dignos, de meterles una ostia a mano abierta. 

Cuanto gilipollas suelto en este mundo. Me pregunto si esta misma mierda se la aplican a un negro, moro o mena. Ah no!, a esos no les vale la regla. Ya vendrán llorando ya que si yo veo que le estan reventando la cabeza seguiré por mi camino.............


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (17 Ene 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Que suban ellas por las escaleras y nosotros por el ascensor, que coño.



Igual que con el covid, que el que tenga tanto miedo sea el que se adapte y dejen en paz a la gente normal.


----------



## AssGaper (17 Ene 2022)

sálvese quien pueda dijo:


> Igual que con el covid, que el que tenga tanto miedo sea el que se adapte y dejen en paz a la gente normal.



Matizar que la gente normal somos los no vacunados.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (17 Ene 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Joder había leído que si una mujer rusa usa el ascensor.



Una mujer rusa usa en USA el ascensor.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (17 Ene 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Matizar que la gente normal somos los no vacunados.



Pensé que aquí no haría falta.


----------



## Oligofrenico (17 Ene 2022)

Es para que no surja nada indeseado por el NOM

Control poblacional


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (17 Ene 2022)

en tu casa o en mi cueva dijo:


> Como medio foro



Vaya por Dios.


----------

